# Employment Rights and Disability Discrimination Act



## whistlingwhippet (Aug 12, 2010)

Had a bad day at work, figured i need advice.Bit of background first.First symptoms in 95.I was diagnosed with IBS in 97.IBS type: cycling between loose stools and constipation.Worst period lasted approximately 12 months.Had to retire on health grounds from 20 year career in NHS in part due to IBS.Have been currently employed working in the mental health sector, social support role.I work for a large 3 star county council that prides itself on equality and diversity values.I had to complete a health questionaire when i started the job.I was candid about my diagnosis of IBS but did not tick the box next to the question did i consider my condition to be a disability ?For the first four years i was able to manage my ibs and lost little time off work.Then for a year or so the symptoms flared up again but rarely for more than three or four days.During the last two years the flare ups have increased in frequency and duration.Today i was informed i would have to appear in front of a panel who will look at my sickness record and decidewether to terminate my employment or not. !My question is this: does anyone know if IBS is considered a disability in the legal definition sense of the word?If so and the interview with the panel results in a worse case scenario, i may have recourse to legal means.OR ... maybe i just had a bad day.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sorry you're in such a tough situation.Sorry I'm in the U.S., so I don't have a personal "feel" of how it is over there in the U.K., but --Here's a link to the Disability Discrimination Act in the U.K.: http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/DisabledPeople/RightsAndObligations/DisabilityRights/DG_4001068And a list of orgnizations in the U.K.: http://www.stammeringlaw.org.uk/links.htmHope you find something that could be of some help.Best of luck!


----------



## whistlingwhippet (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Cherrie.


----------

